# Bucyrus??



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Does anyone fish any of the Bucyrus reservoirs? Was just hoping to get an ice thickness report. Was hoping to come up tomorrow but don't want to make the drive if its a no go. I would really appreciate it. Thanks guys.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Drove by the ones on rte 98 this eve, alot of water on top, ice looks very punky. Sure wouldn't trust it now with an inch and a half of rain, give er time, it will rebound.I get by there a few times a week and will post when she hardens back up. Better safe than, well you know, good fishin, Mike


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks mike do you fish it often? When it thickens back up maybe we could meet up there and fish


----------



## huntermike (Dec 18, 2013)

I fished the big reservoir Fri. The ice was a good 8" once you got away from the edges which had 2-3 inches of water on top of the ice. I didn't check it today figured the edges wouldn't be good. I must have drilled 20 holes from 4' to 20' and never marked a fish. I even had shiners.

Today I fished the Industrial park pond north of Bucyrus the ice was good there except were I had drilled holes earlier in the week they had melted out to 12-15inch holes. You could almost fall through them. Still had 7-8 inches of ice everywhere else. Only caught a bass and a perch.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Hopefully between the 2 of you we can get a good report the next time it gets cold. I am dying to get up there and try it thru the ice. One of my goals for this year is to figure out how to catch perch consistently. Figure might as well start through the ice. I would also like to try the gills crappie and eyes there too. I have fished the big upground before looking forward to fishing the others. What species do the other three have in them. I appreciate this guys. Maybe we could even meet up and fish if it gets cold


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Riley has crappie4inches long by the buckets, catfish, white bass, very small, and an occasional largemouth, lower 2by 98has cats, crappie, bass, pines, bass and gills, very small fish. Mike


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

We'll I don't know what to say to that. I wAs hoping for some decent fishing D I have heard good things about these spots. I'd still like to try it out.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Outhwaite or reservoir 4 has decent fishing big bluegill and crappie the perch are around 7-9" lots of largemouth and white bass decent numbers of smallmouth and catfish I ice fish it fairly often the fish can be tough to find but after dark with a lantern is usually my best time on the crappie and big gills you need light around your holes or you won't catch much after dark I'm yet to catch a saugeye there through the ice but I'm not giving up just yet it's a long drive for me but has been worth it every trip I have made


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

We'll that gives me hope. Come on cold weather. I like fishing after dark so that might work out. Does anyone know if any of the other res are worth a shot? I really enjoy pan fishing but am up for anything. Again if anyone wants to meet up just let me know.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone think it will be ready to go by sun?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I stopped by yesterday and it seemed the ice was 3-4 inches thick on the ramp. Didn't get a chance to drill any holes but it should be good to go by sun. take a spud to be safe. Good luck, I'm headed north on Sun. mike


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I bet there good to go now. I was at the upground in killdeer just messing around and it looked real good. Pond 33 was also thick ice.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

did you catch any thing at killdeer? We fished it last weekend but didn't get a single bite. I think we will head to Bucyrus in the morn. prolly be there at daylight or shortly after. if anyone else is going ill see you there


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

anyone know of a bait store that would be close by?


----------



## huntermike (Dec 18, 2013)

This is my 2nd try to send this, I don't know where the first message went??

Monday, I took my grandkids ice fishing. They had a ball. Caught a bunch of gills an a bass. I had a hard time keeping the hooks baited and taking off fish. It don't get any better then that. Here are some pictures if I can figure out how to attach them.

























Wednesday, I fished the Crossroads Industrial Park Pond, north of Bucyrus. The fishing was slow. only caught 1 gill and 3 bass. It was COLD!!
It's sad when I say, "I'm not going ice fishing until it warms up".


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I was by killdeer, upper Sandusky and bucyrus today and they all looked good. Never got out of the truck to check thickness though. As far as bait goes your best bet may be rods guns an more on 309 east of Marion. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Has anyone been up to bucyrus at all? I have been fishing Delaware a lot And doing ok. Thinking of going up sometime soon maybe sat or sun. Not sure just wondering if anyone had been up.


----------



## huntermike (Dec 18, 2013)

Fished the Outhwaite res last week. straight out from the parking lot on the east side. No luck, fished from 4' to 22'. never marked a fish until I got to 22'. 
Only one other person fishing on out at 28' only caught 2 small perch all day. Watch the edges when getting on the ice they were bad with deep slush, (East side). There was a 8' wood skid bridge from the shore that gets you past the slush, straight up from the path from the parking lot on the east side, if it is still there. The slush might be frozen by now. Once on the ice it is thick. 
I've fished it 3 times now and only caught a few gills. I've been doing better at the crossroads industrial park pond. If I get out that way I"ll check it out and see if anybody's doing any good.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Which one is the industrial park pond? Do you know if anyone has been fishing Riley?


----------



## huntermike (Dec 18, 2013)

The crossroads Industrial park pond is located just north of Bucyrus. Take rt 4 north out of Bucyrus. After you go under the rt 30 overpass turn right, (east), at the next light, Crossroads Blvd. Go to the end of the street approx. 1/4 mi. the pond is on the left at the end of the street. It is city owned and public fishing. It is full of bass, gills, a few perch and leftover trout that get put in every year. it averages about 13 -16' with a 20' spot in the NE corner and this year I found a 22' hole along the east side. It is spring fed, clean, clear water.

I haven't fished the riley for years. I should try it. Used to do good there when I was young, ice fishing with my dad. We used to get nice perch. That was a long time ago. Good luck fishin.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks a lot mike. I plan to hi it soon


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

I stopped by upper bucyrus reservoir on 98 yesterday on my way to work. Didn't look bad but there's a sign posted by ramp that said pumping water. Not sure how long its been up so I stayed off ice.


----------



## huntermike (Dec 18, 2013)

I fished the Riley reservoir yesterday afternoon. Caught eight perch, two Crappie and two gills. Disappointing nothing was over 7 inches.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

A bit farther north than Bucyrus but I've usually had good luck through the ice at the Bellevue Reservoir just a 1/2 mile east of Rt.4 on Rt.547.I've done well on nice perch and crappies in there,and will pick up an eye or two sometimes also along with some big bluegills.I never see that many people on the ice either on that lake.Just a couple miles west of there in Bellevue there's three more upgrounds that also have good ice fishing.I prefer the one on 547 because I normally find a few big crappies in short order.From the parking lot I prefer the NW side.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks harbor hunter may have to check that out I plan to lack as much fishing in as I can in the next three days.


----------



## huntermike (Dec 18, 2013)

Fished the Outhwaite res a couple hours this morning (Thurs.). marked a few but no takers. Moved to the crossroads industrial pond and caught a couple bass,3 small perch and a gill. marked fish at all 18 holes I drilled . But it was a chore to get a bite. Fished all day, it was a nice day, my face got sunburn't. I hope they start biting around here with this warmer weather.
I've never fished at Bellevue res, I'll have to check it out Thanks for the info Harbor Hunter.


----------



## huntermike (Dec 18, 2013)

My daughter says she has seen some people fishing on clearfork res. That has always been closed for ice fishing. Does anyone have any info on clearfork ice fishing. That should be a good one for crappie. 
I think I'm going to try the riley res again today. Good luck fishin, should be a good weekend.


----------



## DT10 (May 25, 2012)

This is the first year ice fishing has been allowed at Clearfork. I was there (on the north east corner) last week for about 2 hours and got 4 small crappie on both minnows & wax worms.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I was there for a few hours the other day. Had one good hit on a minnow and that was it. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

